# Titanium L35 update



## MattK (Mar 30, 2008)

We get frequent emails asking for an update and things are coming to fruition now so I thought I'd post an update. I know it's taking a bit longer than you had all hoped for the L35 to come out but it's because we made some significant changes to the project. Right now we're in the midst of finalizing a few details, designing the packaging, and writing the instructions so actual production will begin quite soon - I'll update this post with an expected release date as soon as I am able; at this point I think June is realistic.

The L35 as, as many of you know, is more than just an N30 with a Lithium battery pack. As Daniel, who has been a FANTASTIC advisor, supporter and champion of this project has frequently pointed out, there's a number of other improvements in store.

Speaking of that battery pack though, you'll be interested to know that we've upgraded the capacity from the original spec to 5.6Ah. The prototypes are testing at about 1:48-1:52 run time - we were expecting more like 1:30 - while lowering the weight of the light by about 9oz. compared to the N30. 

Because there has been significant N30 demand outside of the US the L35 will be offered with a 100-240V autoswitching AC adapter. Also, as a result of international demand the L35 will be CE compliant and we're working now to try and ensure ROHS compliant as well. 

We've also developed a DC Car cord for the L35 so that it can be charged in a car or boat. The DC car cord was a bit complicated because cigarette lighter adapters output ~12V and the lights need ~15V to charge so we needed to develop a circuit to increase the voltage and a plug to hold the new circuit - the result is a very clean, compact unit that we're very happy with.

We plan to include both the 100-240V AC and the DC car cord with the L35. The multivoltage AC adaptor for the L35 is not compatible with the N30 but the DC Car cord is compatible and will eventually be offered for the N30 as an accessory.

The typical L35 will be slightly brighter than the typical N30 - the L35 will output up to 3500L. Please remember though that there's enough variation in HID bulbs though that one could theoretically have an N30 that's as bright as an L35 - but that would simply mean that the N30 had a really awesome bulb and the L35 a more typical one. On average though the L35 should be about 10% brighter.

Because we envision the L35 as a great entry into the HID market for law enforcement/security/military and tactical users the L35 features a very high grade of ABS plastic which makes it even stronger than the N30 - already a very strong light. We've also changed the ABS color to black and are finishing it with a low glare, high grip, rubberized finish which will cover every plastic surface of the light. The L35 with the rubberized black finish looks AMAZING.

We're still working on a few other details - I'll post more when I am able.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 30, 2008)

SWEET:thumbsup:


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 30, 2008)

Any rough ideas as to pricing? I may have to pick one of these up.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm so looking forward to this light. 

Thanks for the update Matt.


----------



## daveman (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations, Matt, hope you can bring this thing to the market without a hiccup.

I do hope those nifty LEDs on top of the main gun will still be part of the L35? I find the LEDs a deciding advantage for the N30s over much more expensive lights such as Polarions and Beasts. It'd be a shame for the L35 to not take advantage of that.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 31, 2008)

Whats the chance we'll get to see a pic of the L35 with this black finish soon? I'd love to check it out since I've bounced around the idea of trying to find a different finish to put on my N30. Just haven't figured out what color or what to use to do it.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 31, 2008)

NICE! I held off on the N30 in hopes of seeing the L35. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## MattK (Mar 31, 2008)

The L35 will have the LED's just like the N30.

Pics will have to wait a little bit as the prototypes aren't exactly camera ready.

Pricing is not yet set but we're trying to keep it as reasonable as possible, also.


----------



## BVH (Mar 31, 2008)

My N30's need little playmates, Matt. They're lonely. Please hurry so they can be happy again!


----------



## Patriot (Mar 31, 2008)

BVH said:


> My N30's need little playmates, Matt. They're lonely. Please hurry so they can be happy again!





I think this will be replacing my N30. The N30 might have to find a new home.


----------



## MattK (Mar 31, 2008)

heh - we're working on it!


You would not believe the million little details that need to be covered...


----------



## Patriot (Mar 31, 2008)

MattK said:


> heh - we're working on it!
> 
> 
> You would not believe the million little details that need to be covered...




Matt, I've kinda lost track of what has transpired over the last 6 months with the L35. Is its design still roughly based on the N30 still or is it a completely different animal?


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 31, 2008)

I look forward to purchasing my first HID! The L35 sounds like a winner(as does the N30)



Mayo


----------



## MattK (Apr 1, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Matt, I've kinda lost track of what has transpired over the last 6 months with the L35. Is its design still roughly based on the N30 still or is it a completely different animal?



Basically it's the same mold as the N30.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Apr 1, 2008)

I was tempted by the N30 - good price point, good rep, not too silly money to purchase and get shipped to the UK, but I think I'm going to wait for the L35 to come out before I decide!

Sounds like that's going to :rock:

Dave


----------



## Patriot (Apr 2, 2008)

MattK said:


> Basically it's the same mold as the N30.




Ok, thanks for the hint Matt. At least we know the size range and that it's based roughly on the N30 chassis. I'm really looking forward to it. The decrease weight is a nice plus to the extra performance.


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 2, 2008)

Matt,

Do you anticipate eventually producing a flashlight-configured light?

Brightnorm


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2008)

It's timely that you ask - we've been talking about that...we're also tossing around the idea of a very high end 'L35' in an Aluminun HAIII chassis that's highly water resistant, etc....ala Polarion but at a more earthly price point.


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 3, 2008)

Matt has done a great job of finishing up this project.

One thing I will say so that he does not have heart ache when the L35's ship is to remember the HID's have a break in time before they reach full brightness.
The reason this is important is because if you compare a brand new L35 with a properly broken in N30, the N30 will more then likely look brighter until the L35 has gone through it's break in period. 

Most people that own N30's that I know use them a LOT so this is why I am mentioning this information. Matt has worked very hard to pick up the pieces that Wayne left hanging with the manufacturer and he certainly will not need people with a new L35 and a well broken in N30 calling and complaining that the L35 is not bright enough.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## MattK (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan


----------



## fasuto (Apr 3, 2008)

MattK said:


> Because there has been significant N30 demand outside of the US...



Thanks for not forgetting us.
If i can affort it I will buy one.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2008)

Matt, regarding the L35, would it be possible at this stage to give a rough idea of the price range...even to the nearest hundred would be helpful.

If not, I understand.


----------



## MattK (Apr 9, 2008)

It's looking like just slightly over $300...the main variables at this point are some of the lab costs for CE/ROHS compliance testing and the dollar/RMB exchange rate.


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 9, 2008)

This may be a little tangental, but would the Li-Ion battery pack make this light more suitable to long term storage, say in the back seat of a truck or in a trailer? I was considering suggesting the N30 to my Dad for truck/trailer use, but the possibility of self discharge turned me off of it.


----------



## MattK (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, Li-Ion batteries are better suited to long periods of inactivity than are NiMhs though ALL rechargeable batteries do best when they are used regularly.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 10, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> This may be a little tangental, but would the Li-Ion battery pack make this light more suitable to long term storage, say in the back seat of a truck or in a trailer? I was considering suggesting the N30 to my Dad for truck/trailer use, but the possibility of self discharge turned me off of it.



I also notice that the SLA's do rather poorly in the heat. I used to carry a check spotlight in the truck but the battery, although fairly new, was down to 25% capacity within four or five weeks.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 10, 2008)

MattK said:


> It's looking like just slightly over $300...the main variables at this point are some of the lab costs for CE/ROHS compliance testing and the dollar/RMB exchange rate.



Thanks Matt! That is very helpful. I'm stashing for one now. Hopefully it's won't be later than June.


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 10, 2008)

MattK said:


> Yes, Li-Ion batteries are better suited to long periods of inactivity than are NiMhs though ALL rechargeable batteries do best when they are used regularly.



I'll keep that in mind when considering my options. Thanks.


----------



## gchand (May 3, 2008)

MattK,

Will the L35 battery packs be backwards compatible with the N30?


George


----------



## MattK (May 4, 2008)

Probably, but they won't be available as a stand alone item for quite a while.


----------



## gchand (May 4, 2008)

MattK said:


> Probably, but they won't be available as a stand alone item for quite a while.



MattK,

Thanks for the update!. 

WRT to current N30 owners, I don't see spare batteries listed as being available 
on your website, other than in conjunction with being ordered with a new N30. Are 
spare N30 NiMH batteries available for purchase? Spare battery availability would 
seem to be a big selling point, either with the N30 or the L35. 

I currently own an N30, and want to ensure its continued availability if the current 
battery fails.

George


----------



## MattK (May 4, 2008)

Yes - our webmaster was out sick most of last week but it should be done this week, we've been meaning to get the N30 spare batteries up as a stand-alone item for some time now..


----------



## Patriot (May 5, 2008)

Matt, I know this is slightly off track, but I'd sure like to see a diffusion filter available for the N30 and L35. Even if it was in the $35 range I think it would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## MattK (May 6, 2008)

We're playing with the idea of a filter set - it would definitely fit both units.


----------



## stollman (May 6, 2008)

Regarding a Diffuser, I am planning on buying this light for my video work in caves. If you could make a clear diffuser, I'd be in for that!


----------



## Patriot (May 6, 2008)

post edited to say "no" need........  I type too fast..


I'd be in for two of them also.......not a "filter-set" but just a diffuser. I just have a *no* need for amber, red, blue, green and the others.


----------



## MattK (May 6, 2008)

Understood - we'd likely offer them ala carte but the tooling and development costs for the holder are the bulk of the cost so we'd look to offer more than one filter.


----------



## Patriot (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Matt. It appears that you understood my post despite my fast typing and poor proof reading. Ala carte would be terrific. :thumbsup:


----------



## BirdofPrey (May 7, 2008)

Sure could have used an amber filter tonight. Foggy as heck here.


----------



## BVH (May 10, 2008)

I asked this under the N30 thread and should have done it here. Matt, will the L35 with the new, larger Li Ion battery still be lighter in weight than the N30 or about the same?


----------



## MattK (May 10, 2008)

Still 9oz lighter with the higher capacity li-poly pack/rubberizing etc.


----------



## FredM (May 13, 2008)

What is the safety on the Li- battery packs?

The pack itself takes care of charging, or uses a "smart" charger?

I am just asking cause I have had a camera blow up on me and that was unfortunate to say the least.


----------



## MattK (May 13, 2008)

The Li-Poly packs have integrated 'smart' charging, cell balancing circuitry. The integrated circuit allowed us to ensure that the protection/charge circuitry is always present and also to offer a DC charging option at a reasonable cost as the DC adapter 'just' has to rectify the voltage and not be a whole other charger which would have increased the DC charger price by a factor of about 10.

Also, Li-Poly packs are instrinsically safer than traditional li-ion; the electrolyte is held in suspension which means they cannot leak/vent like a li-ion, they are MUCH more resistant to abuse(dropped light) or short circuiting than standard li-ion. Also, the li-poly cells have superior packaging which enabled us to shave nearly 20% of the weight from the N30 pack while extending the runtime 65% - li-ion cells would have been heavier and offered less runtime.

As with all portable devices we will only recommend, as a safety precaution, that the device not be charged unattended. This goes for pretty much any battery/charger setup of course....


----------



## BVH (May 13, 2008)

Somehow, I missed the fact that the packs are LiPoly and not Li Ion. This is great news!


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2008)

BVH said:


> Somehow, I missed the fact that the packs are LiPoly and not Li Ion. This is great news!




You're not the only one. I saw mention of it with regards to the prototype/s but just figured that it was unique the them.

I had no idea that it was going to be built into production lights. This is really some amazing news to me. Also, I didn't realize that Li-Po was "intrinsically safer" that Li-ion, but it appears that it is.

Thanks for bumping that news if I had missed it before Matt.


----------



## MattK (May 13, 2008)




----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 14, 2008)

Hmmm sounds even better now that I know its LiPoly. 
%$#&, I may have to buy one of these as well. More expensive than the N30 for sure, but worth the extra money. At least thats what I'm starting to think. 
So is there a 50W on the drawing board yet?


----------



## daveman (May 15, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> So is there a 50W on the drawing board yet?


Haha, you just made a couple "upscale" HID manufacturers skip a beat in there heart with that question.


----------



## Patriot (May 15, 2008)

daveman said:


> Haha, you just made a couple "upscale" HID manufacturers skip a beat in there heart with that question.




Regarding the "upscale" guys, there is more to it than just lumens, as I'm sure you know.....  Even the L35 is going to be more than double the price of the N30.


----------



## daveman (May 16, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Regarding the "upscale" guys, there is more to it than just lumens, as I'm sure you know.....


I'm sure that's what they're telling themselves.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 1, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 1, 2008)

It's June!! 

Ok, I admit to being a bit overly eager.


----------



## FredM (Jun 1, 2008)

Quick question that may or may not be relevant. Why not "do the details" in the USA like instructions and packaging? Do you have some type of agreement legal or informal with the manufacturer so they will not undercut you in a year or two?

I guess this seems weird to ask but it is genuine curiosity of how you can manage to keep these things from showing up on eBay hong Kong or something. With AE clones recently it seems sad to devote the R&D into something and then get hit.


----------



## MattK (Jun 2, 2008)

The instructions/packaging are part of the package we're paying for and it's far cheaper to do them in China.

Right now the biggest 'holdup' is the time involved in getting the ETL/CE and Rohs certification and compliance - lab testing/reports take time.

We have a worldwide exclusive on this product - we've paid for the development and tooling. If the Mfr. were to sell it to others they'd be in breach of contract and we're working with a large, serious company; if I didn't trust them we would not have gone this far.

I know this is taking a long time but the addition of ETL certification, a change to the battery casing design, etc, have all added time - we want to get it right.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 4, 2008)

Everybody be patient.
Matt is doing a great job with this project :thumbsup: and it will be worth the wait.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## karlthev (Jun 5, 2008)

It'll be party time soon enough!



Karl


----------



## BVH (Jun 17, 2008)

Time for an update?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 18, 2008)

BVH said:


> Time for an update?




Please...


----------



## MattK (Jun 18, 2008)

Still a ways off - ETL testing has taken a really long time...


----------



## windstrings (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea Baby!... I've been waiting for this!


----------



## MattK (Jun 18, 2008)

I need to reiterate that we're still a ways off - like September. We made a number of improvements and getting the L35 to be ETL tested, CE and ROHS compliant has been time consuming and expensive but we feel it's going to be a better product as a result.

Okay - time to reward your patience. 

The first 3 images in the pic below show an upgrade not previously discussed. We wanted to improve the water resistance and the charge port was an obvious place to begin.

The next 2 images show what we're working on with regards to a lense/filter solution.
The last 2 show beamshots, the first is an L35 'regular' unit. The next is the L35 with a prototype diffuser lense in place.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 18, 2008)

I think these improvement will be worth the wait. Water resistance and the ability to accept filters are both things that are important to me with a light like this. The N30 has become my garage and camping/hunting HID light and the L35 will most likely be taking over the role when it's ready. The diffuser looks great btw Matt!


Now, just out of curiousity, I thought the L35 was going to have a different overall design look than the N30. Is that still the case or no?


----------



## MattK (Jun 19, 2008)

The L35 body is basically the same tooling but it's cast of a higher grade of ABS and features a matte black rubberized finish.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 19, 2008)

I understand the practicality of use of the diffuser... but its amusing that we now have lights so bright we have to tone them down again to use them up close... hence the need for a small work light... I hope the L35 will have a Cree or similar LED as its tiny work light for extreme long use applications and when you don't need the canon to get the job done.

I wonder what would be a good educated guess on how many total lumens "percentage wise" an average diffuser knocks out?


----------



## MattK (Jun 19, 2008)

The L35, like the N30, will have the cluster of small LED's - they offer a much floodier, more diffuse lighting than something like a cree would.

My guess, without basis in fact, is that a diffuser probably lowers optical efficiency a good 20%.


----------



## BVH (Jun 19, 2008)

Windy, have you seen the R2 retrofit thread for the N30? I did one and love it. 200 +- Lumens from the led now. It's almost the perfect light now....the L35 will take care of that once it's retrofitted with the R2 or similar.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 19, 2008)

Hopefully that will be included!... HINT HINT!!!


----------



## BVH (Jun 19, 2008)

I really think not. Best to get yourself one or two ordered now so they'll be here when you get your new light. Takes about 6 minutes to retrofit if your soldering iron is plugged in and ready to go.


----------



## MattK (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, of course I saw it and it's cool but it's not going to happen with production versions of the L35. The cluster is better suited to the low output path/room lighting mission of the secondary lamp. The Cree's are great throwers but they don't do as well for flood/general illumination.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 19, 2008)

Well at any rate it will definitely be a cool light.. I think good for the market.... so many others have come up with budget lights that it now takes a step above the grade to stand out... and this light does the job.

With its near infinite runtime on the LED light for sitting around the campsite or spelunking and then serious brightness using the HID with good runtime to boot even in that mode... 


The only improvement above what has already been discussed is an attachment to turn it into a true lantern.
That head would look similar to whats on the osram lantern or even the riverock lantern.

It would be a screw on attachment that was say 4 or 5 inches deep with a cone reflector that would bounce the light 360 degrees....

A reflector head "that could screw on" added as most of the time you don't need an omni directional light... 
An adjustable reflector to pick which direction to throw the light would be an improvement to the improvement.
I don't like my light right in the center of the action or the campsite as it blinds everyone.. I like to hang it in a tree off to the side and throw all the light one direction.

Other than the gigantic wobble light, I'm not aware of a decent HID lantern anywhere...especially a small compact one.... it would take the market by storm.... and especially with its poly lithium features...... humm!... Hint Hint! 

Of course, we may find the diffuser does the same job for a whole lot less money and hassle.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 19, 2008)

MattK said:


> Yes, of course I saw it and it's cool but it's not going to happen with production versions of the L35. The cluster is better suited to the low output path/room lighting mission of the secondary lamp. The Cree's are great throwers but they don't do as well for flood/general illumination.



They do just fine behind a wide angle optic for flood. There's also the option of using an SSC based P60 dropin with an OP reflector which floods nicely.

Personally I think it is better just to leave the production units easily mod-able, plenty of lead on the wires please, and let us crazies do with it what we will. Though there would be no harm in offering a L35 compatible (input voltage-wise that is) p60-ish dropin as an option for purchase. It would save me a lot of time and some solder fumes if I could just buy one here in the states rather than making an order to DX and swapping LEDs/ optics.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 19, 2008)

Although I think the Cree is a great idea for us moding, light junkies, I think it would be a poor choice and a hassle for Matt to try to incorporate anything now. I personally like the "hurricane" LED lights in the handle because I use them as tent lights or camping table lights. They're reliable and there are no heat issues like there are with the DX R2's. The plastic tube handle can't sufficiently keep them running cool anyways so they operate at a greatly reduced output. Matt is obviously trying to keep the cost as low as possible while providing us a light with top-notch reliability. From the sounds of it, he must be on track with that goal. I'm in the "keep it simple" crowd.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't think about heat.... for very long term use that would be an issue without some form of heat sink, and the heat sink would have to be exposed to air and not inside the plastic tube or it would do little to help... and that would only add weight... 
anyway.. it was just a suggestion as l love my Cree in my Fenix P1D.. but it does get hot, unless you only hit it with 3.0 volts, then its not too terribly bad.

I just feel better knowing the suggestion is on the table and you experts can toss the idea out after all things are considered if its a bad idea.

Anything He puts in there will be good........ 

But it is fun to throw in suggestions... even if I don't have the means to make it happen myself.... 

I want this to be the perfect light.....


----------



## Patriot (Jun 19, 2008)

Interesting idea about the lantern attachment Windy. Like you said, nothing like that exists for any HID that I know of.


----------



## windstrings (Jun 20, 2008)

As an afterthought.. I"m not sure how popular it would be due to the runtime limitations.... many times lanterns are needed for several hours, if not all night.. and then again, maybe even several nights in a row.

but the LED portion could have such an attachment!


----------



## gchand (Jun 20, 2008)

From my experiences, a "full-power" Cree in the N30 "spotter" module will cause heat 
problems if run for extended periods, as others have mentioned.

I retrofitted my N30 with a DealExtreme SKU 11075 LED module. This unit was supposed to 
be a 0-100% variable unit, but rather turned out to be a 5-mode (Hi, Med, Lo, Strobe, SOS) 
unit.

The Hi/Med/Lo capabilities enables me to select Lo for indefinite run time applications, Med 
for possibly indefinite run times, or Hi for short spurts of full Cree output. The Lo output 
draws 40ma from the battery as opposed to the 50 ma that the stock module draws. As 
such, the Lo output has *very* long run times.

With the HID, it's not clear why we want to aim for high output from the "spotter" module.


George


----------



## windstrings (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes Sir.. thats right George "if" you hit it with no more than 3.0 volts, thus allowing the circuit to do its trick, but if you place rechargables in it and hit it with 3.6 volts, you will lose the ability to use the dimmer modes and only the strobe effects work.

I"m not sure what the voltage is on the L35.... I also don't know if a resistor would be the simple trick to drop the voltage... I would guess so only if one of the dimmer modes were chosen.. otherwise a regulator would have to be introduced to drop voltage.

I don't really see the "need" for high output from the spotter light, but being more "efficient" is always a good thing..... as the crees tend to make more light with less power and can take allot of abuse of heat etc.... if someone wanted to get engenius and make a little lamp fitting for the spotter light, then the extra lumens would be welcome as the light would be broadcast in 360 degrees.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree there is a heat problem when we run a dropin at high power. But using a lower power driver so the LED is seeing >300mA you can get a decent in close light, toss in the appropriate flood pattern and it works very well. I definitely like it better than the stock 5mm LEDs that were on my N30. It should get massive runtime off of the L35 LiPoly pack.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 20, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> I agree there is a heat problem when we run a dropin at high power. But using a lower power driver so the LED is seeing >300mA you can get a decent in close light, toss in the appropriate flood pattern and it works very well. I definitely like it better than the stock 5mm LEDs that were on my N30. It should get massive runtime off of the L35 LiPoly pack.




Very true...that would be efficient and run cool.


----------



## gchand (Jun 21, 2008)

windstrings said:


> Yes Sir.. thats right George "if" you hit it with no more than 3.0 volts, thus allowing the circuit to do its trick, but if you place rechargables in it and hit it with 3.6 volts, you will lose the ability to use the dimmer modes and only the strobe effects work.



Hmmm, I'm a bit confused as to what you are saying. The DX 11075 is rated to 15 VDC. 
and the ones I received were both tested at that level. All 5 modes work just fine both on 
my lab power supply at 15V and in my N30 at a nominal 13.2V.

George


----------



## windstrings (Jun 21, 2008)

Good to know George...I'm not familiar with what the will finally use in the L35... I was just going by the typical Cree circuit thats in my light P1D..... thats the only LED I'm familiar with that has those features.


----------



## BVH (Jul 6, 2008)

A two-week bump


----------



## daveman (Jul 6, 2008)

They sure are taking their time.


----------



## MattK (Jul 7, 2008)

As I posted above, we're still a ways off - like September.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 7, 2008)

Better rotate to a two month bump BVH....:mecry:


----------



## MattK (Jul 9, 2008)

Patience is a virtue, right?


----------



## climberkid (Jul 9, 2008)

such work on an already great light HAS to have something amazing in store. i can wait, and i will!!!!! (I kinda felt like an action hero saying his tagline :laughing


----------



## Patriot (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm wondering how much are actual improvements vs the time lost in just getting it to be ETL tested, CE and ROHS compliant. I also just noticed that He told us back on June 18th that the timeline was looking to be September, so I'm not really sure why I'm crying..
:duh2:


This is going to be one neat product when it finally hits the hands of end users. Worth the wait for sure. No doubt about it, patience is a virtue ...


----------



## BVH (Jul 9, 2008)

Naw.....the heck with patience.....as with the rest of society now days, "I want it now!"


----------



## climberkid (Jul 9, 2008)

pounds flahslights....er, forks....on table "give me now!" :ironic:


----------



## MattK (Jul 9, 2008)

The improvements and changes took longer than the testing and certification. The L35 that we inherited was an L35 with a lithium battery, thicker lense, higher grade of ABS and a modified reflector. 

We've added the rubberized coating, retooled and added a rubber plug for the battery pack, developed/tooled a DC charger, developed a 100-240V AC adapter for the L35 and a seperate one for the N30, are developing a filter holder and lense system and are getting the whole thing ETL & CE certified and made the light ROHS compliant so that it can legally be sold on the Euro market - oh and created an instruction set and designed color packaging. About hrmm 6+ months of development (on top of what Wayne and Daniel had already done) of which about 95% was via email - it's not a fast process. ETL/CE added about 2 months.

Again, I want to again thank Daniel, mtbkndad, without whom this project might have died and would certainly never have come out as well as it is going to. :twothumbs


----------



## woodrow (Jul 11, 2008)

This looks like it will be a great light. I look forward to seeing it hit the market.


----------



## MattK (Jul 17, 2008)

I've started a poll regarding lenses/filters;please take a second and give us some feedback. Thanks!

LINK: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202952


----------



## Iain (Aug 28, 2008)

can you tell me if the L35's dc car charger will allow the unit to be run while charging, or will the light be inoperative while chargeing, or will it run the light, but not charge it.
For me the best would be to be able to run the light off the car charger, so the battery is spared for when I need to leave the car.


----------



## MattK (Aug 28, 2008)

The car cord will only charge the light when it is powered off and if you turn on the light charging will cease.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know if they have to add a whole different or "extra" charging circuit to do both, or simply up the current ability and run both outlets parallel... but at any rate if it makes you feel better... my Barnburner has the same issue.


----------



## MattK (Aug 28, 2008)

It was very complicated and expensive to charge and run simultaneously - to the point where it was not feasable. The charging circuit is largely built into the battery pack. and there's simply not much room left in there.


----------



## Iain (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks - part is now clear to me - but if I turn the light on while on the car charger - will the light be running off the car - or will it be using its own battery up?


----------



## MattK (Aug 29, 2008)

It will run off of the battery pack.


----------



## Iain (Aug 29, 2008)

pity I would have preferred to have an adaptor that would allow me to spare the battery on a long night drive


----------



## MattK (Aug 29, 2008)

If we can justify the investment there's the possibility of a direct run accessory.


----------



## Iain (Aug 29, 2008)

that would be brilliant - and probably a deal breaker/maker. Night drives in Africa can be quite entertaining as a lot of animals you never see normally appear, and with a torch with a good throw they are easy to see - and even photograph. It can get pretty addictive and 2 or 3 hours flies by with no difficulty. Sometimes you have to leave the car to take a closer look or a photo - especially for birds like owls you pick up so one needs a good battery too - not just a plug in light - but most of the time the torch could be run off the cigarette lighter, thus sparing the battery for the odd foray off the track. (Particularly important to have a VERY good view when you do that!)


----------



## windstrings (Aug 29, 2008)

Iain said:


> pity I would have preferred to have an adaptor that would allow me to spare the battery on a long night drive



this may not be as much of an issue as you think.. your battery will usually be charged when you start your night trip and the moment you turn off your light while plugged in, the battery will charge.

While using the light, the battery is spared if plugged in... so you would have to venture far enough away from the rig that it would deplete the battery before you would really have problems.. in which case... having the battery charge while burning the light would not be that big of a help as you are away from the rig anyway.

If you really use lights that aggressively.. buy two and alternate! :naughty:


----------



## MattK (Aug 29, 2008)

Remember also that spare batteries will be available and the batteries do not need to be installed to be charging off of either the AC or DC adapter so for extended runtimes you can always add a spare battery or 2.


----------



## Tessaiga (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Matt... Sept is tomorrow....   

Whats happening with the light so far... I'm looking to get my first blinding HID and this one looks to be it... :twothumbs

Can't wait....


----------



## MattK (Aug 31, 2008)

In production right now - by the time they're packaged, shipped, through customs and at our dock I'd guess ~ 5 weeks from now.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 31, 2008)

Karl


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 1, 2008)

MattK said:


> In production right now - by the time they're packaged, shipped, through customs and at our dock I'd guess ~ 5 weeks from now.


 
mmm..... can we have a pic or two please..... just to whet the appetite... :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 1, 2008)

Tessaiga said:


> mmm..... can we have a pic or two please..... just to whet the appetite... :thumbsup:




Yes, please Matt. I mean, if they're in production already......


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 1, 2008)

Come on Matt, you know you want to tease us with a pic.

Show us a bit of leg.... er, I mean.... lens?


----------



## MattK (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll see what I can do - our webmaster is on vacation :/


----------



## Iain (Sep 1, 2008)

many thanks for the updates and info - very nice to have such a direct link with a supplier. I will be patient and see what comes and when. Frustrating how hard it is to get hold of good lights in South Africa, when there are so many very serious campers here and with all respect to bears and deer - you can't have too many more exciting things to light up at night than the big 5!


----------



## Patriot (Sep 1, 2008)

Iain said:


> in South Africa, when there are so many very serious campers here and with all respect to bears and deer - you can't have too many more exciting things to light up at night than the big 5!




Right on! That is cool. I'd love to light of the "big five" and will take a Polarion with me if I ever get over there for a hunt.


----------



## Ansonnn (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you have a pre-order page?


----------



## MattK (Sep 2, 2008)

Not yet - we'll launch pre-order once we have a set arrival date from our forwarder.


----------



## 300winmag (Sep 2, 2008)

...........


----------



## MattK (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not holding out on yah - these things take time.


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Matt, webmaster back from vacation yet?? Any chance of a sneak peak at those pictures????


----------



## MattK (Sep 6, 2008)

No - he's gone for another week too that slacker!


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Matt, any chance of a sneak peak yet?


----------



## MattK (Sep 16, 2008)

Perhaps - webmaster is back today, once he gets caught up we can snap some pics. I also have the protoype lenses and lense holder in hand now as well.


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 16, 2008)

MattK said:


> Perhaps - webmaster is back today, once he gets caught up we can snap some pics. I also have the protoype lenses and lense holder in hand now as well.


 
Thanks Matt... :thumbsup:

Can't wait... :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## DArklite (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Matt, we're drooling


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2008)

I've very excited about the possibility of pictures, including some shots of the filter assemblies. It would be the next best thing to owning one, which will hopefully be soon.


----------



## MattK (Sep 16, 2008)

*These are prototpe pics so the labels etc aren't exactly as finalized.














Lenses and Filters








*


----------



## Evil Twin (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice Matt.

I like the new Color.

What kind of price will this be?


Best Regards,
Benny


----------



## MattK (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

The finish isn't just black BTW - it's a rubberized black finish over black ABS. The rubberizing helps make it grippier and is anti-glare.

Pricing is not finalized for the light but we're aiming for ~ MSRP $330 MAP $300. This will include AC 100-240V AND a 12VDC Car adapter.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool 


Does it have the exact same Bulb / Ballast as before?
Whats the runtime VS the NIMH Pack?


Regards,
Benny


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2008)

Gosh! That looks great! I really dig the rubberized armor and the filters. The MAP is very encouraging also which I think gives the L35 a huge edge over the competing ACRO lights. The more I look at those filters, the more I'm thinking that I might end up with a whole set. :naughty:


*Morpheus*, if memory serves me, I believe the L35 was stated to provide at least 30% more run-time than the N30.


----------



## MattK (Sep 16, 2008)

The bulb is the same - I think the ballast is slightly different but will have to confirm. The Power to the bulb is higher in the L35 though so it will be slightly brighter.

Broken in NiMh packs seem to be 60-75 minutes though some folks have seen more we call that 'up to' or 'around' 1 hour. With the Li-Poly packs we have 2 packs that we're tested like 50 times each and we're consistently seeing 102-112 minutes with 109 as the average so we'll call it 100+ minutes or similar.

Patriot36 - Thanks. 
We surely looked at all of the competitors and we feel that we're going to be offering a product that easily performs to the same levels that lights costing 3 times as much - or more. Now I just need DHS and the military to see it...


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well im getting one for sure.

How much do you estimate shipping would be to Norway :green:


----------



## cree8 (Sep 17, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Well im getting one for sure.
> 
> How much do you estimate shipping would be to Norway :green:



Also UK thanks


----------



## MattK (Sep 17, 2008)

Too soon to give you a real cost - probably like $30 is my guess.


----------



## windstrings (Sep 18, 2008)

MattK said:


> Too soon to give you a real cost - probably like $30 is my guess.




LOL!... I think one of your Digits are missing!

Anyway.... since this is lithium-poly with phenomenal shelf life.... Every car and boat in America needs one!.. Heck why stop there.. why not the world?.. 

It has been fun to see an American Enterprise at work..... kinda makes me proud to be an American! :candle:

Anyway... This looks to be the "dream light" with every feature you could imagine for the price... except maybe a GPS... but that would add another Digit to the price!

I bet the runtime on the LED's are off the charts for anyone wanting to take the time to figure that out!


----------



## MattK (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL the $30 was a guess at costs to ship to Europe - not but the light. 

The LED runtime would be measured in days - we're never done a full test but we did recently test how long they'd run on an N30 AFTER the HID would no longer Friday and it was like 2.5 days.


----------



## windstrings (Sep 18, 2008)

Darn.... I was gonna get one for all my friends and relatives for every car and every boat and bicycle.... I guess I can only afford a few of them now 

2.5 days?.. this is an absolutely wonderful light for spelunking or long treks at night, like hiking out an elk etc. 
I really like the variability of being able to blast something and have an honest bright light when needed, but yet enough light to see by for simple task too.... I haven't heard what type of LED's your using, but since you have such a massive battery bank, I guess its not critical that they are Cree's or such.... it would only raise the price more.


----------



## MattK (Sep 18, 2008)

They're fairly standard 5MM LED's in a cluster. The idea is to give lots of long-running short distance flood light, not serve as an alternative for a standard hand-carry flashlight.


----------



## windstrings (Sep 18, 2008)

right.. but most of the time on a trail at night... very little light is needed once your eyes adjust to the dark... too bright and it kills the eyes and makes the pupils constrict which causes night vision to be out the window unless looking straight at where the beam is shining, which makes it an excellent light to carry on a 3 day hike or some situation that would normally risk running down your battery and not being able to charge it.

Without carrying two different lights, its the best solution and an excellent Idea that I'm glad you guys acted upon.... just one more thing that makes this light practical for all occasions.

For those who may think I'm just pro about this light now matter what... well not necessarily... I've been waiting patiently for this light a long time to materialize and I'm pleased with what I see.... As good as the N30 is, I've been waiting for this one...... I'm just a little bit excited! :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'm excited about this light also. I don't personally think it's lightweight or small enough to carry on a 3 day hike but is still one of the most versatile spot/task lights to become available for a long time. My brother will most likely be getting my N30 for his b-day. I know he'll be excited too.


----------



## BVH (Sep 18, 2008)

That's what I like to see - recycling!


----------



## ergotelis (Sep 18, 2008)

So this would be brighter than N30, has the reflector changed?Any estimation in lux readings?
NIce work btw!


----------



## windstrings (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, there is always the size of weight and or size with talking about good battery runtime... at least they are about the most effiecient type batteries for the size you can get for a reasonable amount of money.

I've always had a gripe when going to the store to buy a light... tons of choices, and none of them are lithium?????... drives me nuts!
The technology is there, but the manufacturers always fear the customer will not appreciate the Lithium enough to pay for it.
I see it as no match... Lithium is so superior, its not even in the competition. NiMH will lose its storage capacity 2 - 5% a day I've heard depending on the quality, but Lithium is so low you don't even consider worrying.

Well now the public is much closer to knowing whats up with Lithium since the powered drills have come out... everyone knows they pack a serious punch for thier size and still outperform the bigger batteries of different type... the battery alone makes it a sell for me!

Usually if I go hiking.. I love shining off cliffs or into large ravines to see if I can see any wildlife... otherwise, I need some light just to see to gather firewood and not be totally blind around the campsite or in the tent... I can't think of a light solution to fulfill all those needs.

Usually I have to carry fuel and a lantern and by the time I'm done, I"m packing close to 50lbs... this one light will remove allot of weight and bulk for the way I use a light. Would be cool if it had a slip out lantern mode attachment... but a diffuser lens may do the same trick.

The LED will give more than enough light to rig up a tent, or prepare dinner. 100 min of runtime is a good runtime for this much firepower and price along with being rechargeable.

Also when fishing at night, I can use the LED's to tie line and hooks without lighting up the whole place. Heck, with this runtime, you could leave it on as a signaling light when boating at night too.

For the money, its definitely hard to compete with the firepower as well as practice use for me.... I have my P1Cree on my keyring... but its easy to lose if not careful.
The main stress I"ve always had in using a light is having to monitor runtime for fear the battery will be dead soon. The LED ability virtually removes that fear... unless I want to go crazy and actually use all that candlepower continuously.

And if you make an accident and run the battery down.. you still have 2.5 hours of emergency runtime on the LED's to get you out of a pinch! Not many lights can say that.

I put my wish list together for a light some time back... and this is the product that came forth from someone who had the guts to make it happen.... Way to go!... I'm sure it will be a good payback.


----------



## DArklite (Sep 18, 2008)

Windstrings, not to mention that bringing a spare lithium battery for the L35 shouldn't eat too badly into the packing weight either 
Eating into the wallet however, may be another issue...


----------



## Patriot (Sep 18, 2008)

windstrings said:


> And if you make an accident and run the battery down.. you still have 2.5 hours of emergency runtime on the LED's to get you out of a pinch! Not many lights can say that.




....and likely much longer since that 2.5 hours was attained by an N30 on NiMH's.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2008)

DArklite said:


> Windstrings, not to mention that bringing a spare lithium battery for the L35 shouldn't eat too badly into the packing weight either
> Eating into the wallet however, may be another issue...




I was just thinking how impressed you'd be with the L35 now that you've experienced the POB :naughty:


----------



## rufusdufus (Sep 19, 2008)

MattK said:


> The LED runtime would be measured in days - we're never done a full test but we did recently test how long they'd run on an N30 AFTER the HID would no longer Friday and it was like 2.5 days.


Windy have another read of the fineprint,you'll be happier still.


----------



## windstrings (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL!.. right you are!...seems I miss alot the older I get........ I've forgotten more than I ever knew you know "I think" because I can't remember how much I now don't know! :huh: :duh2: 

I was just looking at the pictures again.... a bad to the bone looking little light!.... Not fancy and pretty, but very practical and looks like a "mans" light!... . 

A nice accessory to sell for that would be a roll up solar cell that would charge while you sleep!... or at least during the day, since its assumed the light wouldn't be used during that time, unless you wanted to roast Wieners!


----------



## stollman (Sep 19, 2008)

So when are these going on sale?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2008)

stollman said:


> So when are these going on sale?



About 3-4 weeks according to post #106


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 25, 2008)

Matt,

I has been a while since I have had time to check out CPF and this thread in particular. You have been doing a great job with this light. It has become everything I originally thought it could be and hoped it would be. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## MattK (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks!

I couldn't have done it without you buddy. 

Let's talk soon!


----------



## metlarules (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry if this has been covered before. Is the filter kit included in the projected purchase price?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 25, 2008)

metlarules said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before. Is the filter kit included in the projected purchase price?




So far there has been no mention of the filter kit being included in the base price of the L35. At this time it appears as if it will be offered as an accessory. I suppose the possibility could exist for a slight discount when purchased with the light. Only MattK will be able to answer that but probably not until its release has been announced.


----------



## MattK (Sep 26, 2008)

Correct, the filter kits will be available as accessories. We expect the lights to arrive at least 30-60 days ahead of the filter kits so the kits won't initially be available for purchase.


----------



## stollman (Oct 7, 2008)

Matt,

Any updates in when these will be available?

Thanks


----------



## Patriot (Oct 7, 2008)

According to post #106, they should be available now... 

Sorry Matt, couldn't resist.


----------



## kabkbak7321 (Oct 7, 2008)

My wallet is starting to get warm.
Must resist spending.
:candle:


----------



## MattK (Oct 7, 2008)

In production - still probably ~6 weeks out. Getting em right is more important than getting them fast.


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 8, 2008)

MattK said:


> In production - still probably ~6 weeks out. Getting em right is more important than getting them fast.



You got that right, take your time Matt. You are doing a great job.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Chongker (Oct 8, 2008)

6 weeks eh? Looks like I may (sort of) use Christmas as an excuse :naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 10, 2008)

*EDIT: Found the answer to my question.
*


----------



## Superhenrik (Oct 14, 2008)

Hallo Matt!

Looking forward for the L35. I already have a N30 and i really love it. 
My question is if the L35 will be water resistant? 
Is it for example okey to play with it in the rain?

Thanks for you time // Henrik


----------



## BVH (Oct 14, 2008)

I think that answer is somewhere in this thread or in another thread. IIRC, Mtbkndad indicated that part of the design process was to make it water resistant to a common water resistant rating of which i can't remember.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2008)

I remember reading about that too BVH. I think it was in the original announcement thread. It won't be submersible but it will be fine if it gets rained on iirc.


----------



## Illum (Oct 14, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I think this will be replacing my N30. The N30 might have to find a new home.



well, if you do, give me a PM


----------



## sycore (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,

I know you said the L35 2 battery options will not be a stand alone item for sometime, but any idea as to approximate price when they are available. I am a N30 owner and love it, except for the poor battery performance.

Thanks


----------



## Patriot (Oct 21, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> well, if you do, give me a PM




I think my brother has dibs on it but if not I will PM you Illum


----------



## windstrings (Oct 22, 2008)

Would it be a patent infringement to take advantage of another companies battery technologies and chargers?

There are a massive amount of choices out there now in power tools. 

What if the L35 was made to use a Lithium Ion battery from, like say a Milwaukee power tool or similar? They are available in many voltages.... I just ordered a 28V @ 3 Amps/per battery tool combo set..The charger and everything is already ready to go and perfected.....

I know it probably would not fly.. but its ashamed we have to reinvent the wheel every time a new product is developed... 

I don't see why Milwaukee or any other company would have a problem and it would only increase sales for them too.

People love the idea of being able to pop another battery in on the fly to have unlimited runtime!!!!

As long as the light was made so that heat was adequately dissipated from the ballast and reflector, it should be fine... no different than an HID that runs in a car Headlamp assembly.. they have to be able to run a infinite amount of time without overheating too... why should the hand-helds be so limited?


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 22, 2008)

^ +1 for another interested consumer

(although keep in mind, milawaukee dewault etc all make proprietary stuff...plus incompatibilities even within the brand)


----------



## Patriot (Oct 22, 2008)

If I was a manufacturer I'd be afraid to base my design on someone's else's power supply. Products seem to change so rapidly these days and Milwaukee or Dewalt could drop a power pack from the line without warning. From the customer's perspective is that any better or worse that relying on an Asian light manufacturer to supply a one off design battery? Well, probably not, but it is safer for the manufacturer since they control control their own destiny, so to speak, as a company. If they choose to stop making products then it's their own decision.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats true.. I guess thats the negative to it all, but making a base that fits a given type of battery should be pretty easy... having the right voltage is the biggest concern. 

Anyway.. just another wild thought... seems it could be far cheaper than doing it all yourself etc.

The absolute easiest solution is to construct a container that uses LIon that can be purchased by anyone almost anywhere.. similar to many flashlights.

True, profit could be lost on "not" making a proprietary battery pack and charger, but along with making those battery packs and chargers comes alot of customer support issues, repairs and headaches.

Some of the most successful products in the world are very user friendly.
This genders trust and security for the customer to buy it without fear of the company disappearing later and being stuck with an expensive product they cannot use, and makes the product very economical to use as well as convenient in emergencies to repair and or add extra batteries from another source.

Anyway.. I figure If I keep suggesting these wild cockamamie ideas, they may hurry up and crank out the L35 so I'll shut up!


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 25, 2008)

BVH said:


> I think that answer is somewhere in this thread or in another thread. IIRC, Mtbkndad indicated that part of the design process was to make it water resistant to a common water resistant rating of which i can't remember.



BVH is correct,

The N30 is actually more water resistant then the specs say. That was done that way from a liability perspective. BVH was kind enough to leave an N30 in the rain over night a while back and it survived fine :thumbsup:  . When I use an N30 in lots of rain I just cover the back battery charging port with a piece of gorilla tape.

Matt and I had lots of discussions about the issue of weather resistance and the L35 should be even more weather resistant right out of the box. It is going to be a really nice light. It was never intended to be water proof. Rather, the goal was to make it functional and weather proof.
We will need to wait for the L35's to arrive to see just how everything turned out.
I have great confidence in Matt and know he really has committed to making these the best possible lights in their price range.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## vcw (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome, I can't wait!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 25, 2008)

Great news! I'm very much looking forward to the shipping date of the L35. Thanks mtnbkndad


----------



## xucchini (Oct 25, 2008)

I was going to pick up an N30 while it was on sale for $150ish, but then it was out of stock! Maybe it is for the best since the L35 is due out real soon now.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 25, 2008)

Yea, as long as you don't mind the higher price, it will be a sweet light.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 25, 2008)

The extra doe for the L35 seems well worth it when you consider all the upgrades from the N30. The Li-po battery, lighter weight, rubberized, weatherproof housing, DC charger, 10% brighter, 50% more run-time....

It should be one heck of a light and the longest run-time HID that I'll own.


----------



## Joe_torch (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, all these up grade make the price difference very reaonable.

Any size difference between the N30 & L35?

Joe


----------



## windstrings (Oct 25, 2008)

Whether buying a power tool, light, or any kind of battery powered device.. the fact that its Lion weighs in "very" strongly in my book... what good is a device if you have to constantly babysit the battery to be sure it will be there when you need it?... Lion is the way to go and its worth the money.


----------



## BVH (Oct 26, 2008)

Size is virtually the same as the N30 IIRC.


----------



## Hellchicken (Oct 27, 2008)

Is the L35 hot restrikeable and has it the same reflector like the N30?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2008)

Hellchicken said:


> Is the L35 hot restrikeable and has it the same reflector like the N30?




Last time I saw this question asked about the N30 it was recommended to wait several seconds between on and off cycles...no biggie. I've never heard any mention of any reflector changes or updates for the L35. The light bezel appears to be the exact same size so I think any changes in that area are unlikely. The main changes seem to be:

Li-po battery, lighter weight, (darker, rubberized, weatherproof housing), DC charger, 10% brighter, 50% more run-time....

If there are any more differences then MattK would be surprising us with something.


----------



## roadster (Oct 27, 2008)

Hellchicken said:


> Is the L35 hot restrikeable and has it the same reflector like the N30?



Mtbkndad said that the L35 will have a different (better) reflector than the N30, and that future N30s will use this new reflector as well.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199730


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2008)

roadster said:


> Mtbkndad said that the L35 will have a different (better) reflector than the N30, and that future N30s will use this new reflector as well.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199730





Thanks roadster, that's good info. I wonder if Matt can verify this since I haven't seen any other mention of it.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the waiting a bit between turning off an on is just an issue with HID in general.... even the ones on your car should be treated so. Its hard on the bulb to turn off and on.... the very high voltage with initial startup really cooks up the heat inside the bulb if the bulb has not cooled a few seconds first.

You can do it ok.. but you just kill the life of the bulb sooner.


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 28, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Thanks roadster, that's good info. I wonder if Matt can verify this since I haven't seen any other mention of it.



Patriot36, 
Look at the link roadster supplied, the "secret 35 watt HID" was a one off light the manufacturer sent me that had the new L35 reflector in it. It is the L35 reflector and will be the reflector for future N30. It has a very clean beam.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 28, 2008)

mtbkndad said:


> Patriot36,
> Look at the link roadster supplied, the "secret 35 watt HID" was a one off light the manufacturer sent me that had the new L35 reflector in it. It is the L35 reflector and will be the reflector for future N30. It has a very clean beam.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:




It does look like a very nice beam. A little bit smoother and a little bit wider. I saw the same picture before but the glowing orange bezel threw me off. I guess I was wondering how that could possibly be the L35. Now that I read the text, it's just the same reflector and bulb. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm, So when will this baby be available? Next Week?

Its sounding really great.


----------



## SwatDude (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Battery Junction,

How about a pre sale????


----------



## windstrings (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, a pre-sale would be a good idea!.... Always good to hit the iron while its hot! :naughty:

I also helps us folks with all this money to burn to keep from burning it elsewhere!


----------



## kabkbak7321 (Oct 29, 2008)

windstrings said:


> It also helps us folks with all this money to burn to keep from burning it elsewhere!


 


:naughty::naughty:  :thinking: :candle:  :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2008)

Battery Junction usually does do pre-sales for anticipated products which makes me think this light is still a ways out...:sigh:


----------



## windstrings (Oct 29, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Battery Junction usually does do pre-sales for anticipated products which makes me think this light is still a ways out...:sigh:



:hairpull: Oh Fouey, Dangy, Ding, Dongit, Dernit, Shucks, Heck, Shoot, FiddleSticks, OhMan I hope yur not rite! :mecry:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 31, 2008)

> MattK
> The typical L35 will be slightly brighter than the typical N30 - the L35 will output up to 3500L. Please remember though that there's enough variation in HID bulbs though that one could theoretically have an N30 that's as bright as an L35 - but that would simply mean that the N30 had a really awesome bulb and the L35 a more typical one. On average though the L35 should be about 10% brighter.





Matt, Daniel, or Bob.

It's been stated that the L35 could be slightly brighter even though the original L35 (prototype) proved to have slightly less output going from the beamshots down taken off of the dirt road against the dirt embankment. I realize that this could have been differences in the bulbs and might not be and indication to how the production L35 will perform. 

I guess I'm just curious what the actual wattages for both the N30 and L35 are. I used to be under the assumption that the N30's ballast was driven to 30W and the L35 ballast was driven to 35W. I may have originally misunderstood or picked up on that incorrectly though.

If the above assumption is correct and the L35 is running at 5W more than the N30, why wouldn't the new L35 be slightly brighter by a few hundred lumens? I've see recent posts in other threads stating that greater output would not be on of the features that was improved upon from the N30.

Please help me to understand.

:thanks:


Paul


----------



## BVH (Oct 31, 2008)

I think your quote of Matt's is the most descriptive. In an ideal world the L35 with its 35 Watt ballast would be brighter than the N30 and its 30 Watt ballast. Would my eyes see a difference? They might or might not. But I'm sure a camera with its cumulative light gathering ability would be able to pick it up. This is assuming that the L35 has as good a bulb as an N30 and that the ballast is actually consuming 35 Watts and the comparison N30 ballast is consuming 30 Watts.


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 31, 2008)

Patriot36,

For these two lights the wattages don't really matter. You are over thinking this.
The N30 is roughly 30 watts.  not lower  
The L35's will be roughly 35 watts.

Even my Polarion X1 that is supposed to be 35 watts actually probably runs closer to 40 watts. This became very evident at the last shootout.
When it handily out performed Mr. Ted Bear's Polarion X1.
It also explained to me why I only get around 80 minutes of run time instead of the 100 advertised.

Now back the the N30 and L35. BVH is one of the few people that knows the N30 was originally supposed to be a 24 watt light and he is the only person on CPF other then me to see my original 24 watt prototype in action. 

The problem was that the manufacturer would not use a 24 watt Chinese bulb because they could not find a reliable one and the 35 watt bulb that was being used was not being driven hard enough and as a result fluctuated WAY too much.

The challenge was then to drive the bulb hard enough to achieve optimal brightness. 

CPF member Ra has done much explanation about how surface temp is the biggest factor in brightness. Very over simply put, if you have two lights with nearly equal characteristics reflector, ballast, wattage, but one bulb can get significantly hotter it will be the brighter light.

Now with the N30, we had to keep bumping up the voltage until it was enough to drive the bulb well. Once that voltage was able to achieve proper bulb surface temp the amount of extra surface temp for the bulb between roughly 30 and likely a little more watts  and roughly 35 watts is very minimal. In reality it is less then the + or - 200 lumen variation in the bulbs themselves. 

Matt initially thought his L35 was slightly brighter then the N30s and it is, but I believe that was more a function of the new reflector then the L35 being "35" watts. I made a custom 2' light box capable of measuring total light output of these big lights and will measure the output of my 
35 watt light with the new reflector when I get a chance.

Anybody that owns multiple of any HID, whether the N30 or any other model and Brand, will verify their can be performance variation from light to light. That being the case, people who own really good performing N30's CANNOT expect an otherwise properly performing L35 to be brighter then it. How do you know if your N30 is great or good? You don't unless you are around numerous people with N30's and even then the difference is very subtle.

The wattages are just too close to make a real difference in the surface temp, and therefore a corresponding difference in brightness, of these bulbs that are being used.

Remember the L35' will be worth the extra, but for reasons other then light output itself.
I must say I am glad a Li-Poly battery is being used because both Li-Ion packs I had in prototypes have gone bad :hairpull:

Regarding the light output of the L35, nothing has changed I have been saying this all along.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks you guys.

Everything that you've stated makes perfect sense, including the critical part about Matt comparing the L35 with the new reflector depending on what effect it was having. 

I suppose I don't feel that I was so much over thinking things as much as just trying to understand why it was being stated that a 30W HID would be equal in output to a 35W HID. If all the other factors are equal...and that is key, there will be greater output from the 35W light and the difference is noticable when compared side by side. This result is evident in the case of your X1 compared to Mr. Ted Bear's, where 4-5 watts makes an obvious difference in *comparative *performance. For example if you asked Ken Good which light was brighter, the 40W X1 or the PH45 he's probably not going to say...'well, if you get a really good X1 and a fair PH45 they'll be about the same.' He's instead going to say that the PH45 is brighter or at least spec'd higher than the X1. We automatically assume that all the X1 40W ballasts are really running at 40W and the PH45 ballasts are really running at 45W, while understanding that there are sample variations. It's not even a negative thing since what will be lost in output will be a gain in run-time and visa-versa. Since even quality lights can vary from one example to the next, ultimately the only way to verify ballast output would be to measure it directly. This would help to reveal whether differences were occurring because of ballasts or bulbs. 

In any case, I'm also excited about the li-po battery...wow! That's a very impressive feature for a $325-ish light. I'm eager to get my hands on one.


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 1, 2008)

The key with the X1's is the high end bulb that can handle being overdriven which can in turn make the bulb hotter with the additional wattage and therefore brighter. 
The N30 is driving the bulb hot enough to get it to perform well and the L35 is NOT overdriving it so that is why there is not a real big difference. 
You are right about what Ken would say and Matt is saying the same based on specs.
The reason he put the disclaimer in the text that was quoted was because I told him to based on my test results. 
I am just saying that in the real world the + or - 200 lumen difference variation in bulbs is bigger then the difference between the N30 and L35 if everything else is equal. Remember the L35 is not being overdriven. It is the overdriving bulbs that increases their heat and therefore brightness. The manufacturer has made a point of not overdriving the L35 because they do not want to reduce the bulb life. 

In my original tests I put the same bulb in the N30 and L35 and the L35 was VERY SLIGHTLY brighter. The reason I left the brighter bulb in the N30 in the announcement thread was because I wanted people to know right up front that bulb to bulb variation could be bigger then the "wattage difference" of the lights.
This is also true of HID bulb's' in general the + or - 200 lumens variation is very common.


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2008)

mtbkndad said:


> The key with the X1's is the high end bulb that can handle being overdriven which can in turn make the bulb hotter with the additional wattage and therefore brighter.
> The N30 is driving the bulb hot enough to get it to perform well and the L35 is NOT overdriving it so that is why there is not a real big difference.




Ok, this is making more and more sense the more we discuss it. Both lights are using 35W bulbs therefore the N30 is slightly under driven at 30W. Increasing the wattage by 5W in the L35 therefore doesn't produce same lumen gain as 35W bulb being over driven to 40W as in the example case of the X1. Am I understanding that correctly now.


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes you have it now :thumbsup: . At 24 watts the bulb would not operate right. At 28 watts the bulb did not work quite right . So at around 30+ watts the bulb started to operate properly because it was generating enough heat to work properly. Since 35 watts is not overdriving the bulb, the light output difference is very small because the bulb is not being driven "enough harder" :thinking: to significantly raise the temp of the bulb.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2008)

mtbkndad said:


> "enough harder" :thinking:




LOL!!! :laughing: That's funny...but yes, I understand.


Thanks Daniel.


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 1, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> LOL!!! :laughing: That's funny...but yes, I understand.
> 
> 
> Thanks Daniel.



Glad I could help


----------



## windstrings (Nov 1, 2008)

It may indeed be the bulbs that show the subtle difference in power, but it may also be the ballast.... those little adjustment pods are extremely tight on their tolerances .... a tiny movement can make a big difference.

I guess the only way to really know is to take a given light and put several different bulbs in it... or rather take one light that "appears" to be a tad less bright than the other and simply switch the bulbs to see if that same light is still a tad bit less bright than the other.... if so, Its all about the ballast pod adjustment... not the bulb.


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 1, 2008)

windstrings said:


> It may indeed be the bulbs that show the subtle difference in power, but it may also be the ballast.... those little adjustment pods are extremely tight on their tolerances .... a tiny movement can make a big difference.
> 
> I guess the only way to really know is to take a given light and put several different bulbs in it... or rather take one light that "appears" to be a tad less bright than the other and simply switch the bulbs to see if that same light is still a tad bit less bright than the other.... if so, Its all about the ballast pod adjustment... not the bulb.



Hi Windstrings,

You over thinking everything too. I did what you suggested with the original L35 and N30 prototypes. The L35 with the same bulb as the N30 would post VERY SLIGHTLY higher numbers in my light box. Enough for a light meter to read not a human eye to notice. The ballasts are sealed up. All that matters is people realize the light output the N30 and L35 with the same reflectors will have essentially the same variation as multiple N30's will have with each other or multiple L35 will have with each other.

People that get the L35 will be getting a better light with multiple worthwhile improvements that do not have anything to do with light output. These are for people willing to pay extra for them of course.
People that get the N30 get the best small package 35 watt HID bang for the buck. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Superhenrik (Nov 12, 2008)

It was a while I was hearing something new about the L35! 
Im thinking of selling my N30, to buy the upcoming L35, but shall I realy do that now or shall I wait?

How long away from distribution and selling the L35 do you all think we are now?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2008)

Superhenrik said:


> It was a while I was hearing something new about the L35!
> Im thinking of selling my N30, to buy the upcoming L35, but shall I realy do that now or shall I wait?
> 
> How long away from distribution and selling the L35 do you all think we are now?




If you use it frequently, I'd wait. If you don't mind being without one or the other you might want to sell it. Hopefully it won't be long now since it's about 6-8 weeks past due now.


----------



## Superhenrik (Nov 14, 2008)

Patriot, we can just hope that it want take to long for it to come to market ....


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 14, 2008)

Is there any photos of this legendary L35 yet?


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 15, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> Is there any photos of this legendary L35 yet?



See Page 5 of this thread.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193703&page=5

If you are new to following this light you may want to take the time to read the whole thread. At least go back and read all of Matt's posts and you will know all you need to know about this light.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 16, 2008)

mtbkndad said:


> See Page 5 of this thread.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193703&page=5
> 
> ...


 
Yeah read most of it but eyes starting going square 

she sure is a perty light :naughty:


----------



## daveman (Nov 20, 2008)

This thread could turn out to be very interesting in the end...


----------



## Border (Nov 21, 2008)

daveman said:


> This thread could turn out to be very interesting in the end...



I never thought I would say it, but...

Let's hope that the end is near.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 2, 2008)

A December update would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MattK (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to say that the L35's did have another delay. Right now we're aiming for late January/early February release. 

Thanks for your patience - we're almost there!!!


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 3, 2008)

MattK said:


> The L35 will have the LED's just like the N30.
> 
> Pics will have to wait a little bit as the prototypes aren't exactly camera ready.
> 
> Pricing is not yet set but we're trying to keep it as reasonable as possible, also.


 
The wait will allow me to get the necessary funds ready . . . 

*Really* looking forward to owning this stellar light (understatement!).

Best of luck.

-Clive


----------



## Superhenrik (Dec 26, 2008)

MattK said:


> I'm sorry to say that the L35's did have another delay. Right now we're aiming for late January/early February release.
> 
> Thanks for your patience - we're almost there!!!



Hallo MattK!

Is the aiming date still January/early February or is there another delay and a new date? 

There are some rumors here on CPF that the start date will be very delayd, that the L35 maby not even will come to market under next year 2009?

If you are able to give us more information about the project and especially the time schedule that would be :twothumbs

Thanks Henrik


----------



## MattK (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes - that's still the expected release - I don't know anything about those rumors but they're incorrect.


----------



## Superhenrik (Dec 26, 2008)

MattK said:


> Yes - that's still the expected release - I don't know anything about those rumors but they're incorrect.



Okey thanks for the answer Matt =) I think I´l wait for the L35 then ;-)


----------



## P1mpMastaMike (Jan 2, 2009)

xD I cant wait for this light!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 2, 2009)

It would be fun to have a clue as to the progress... struggles, goals, so we at least know whether to hold our breath or breathe!

We don't want to share anything that would jeopardize good marketing when they do get released, but at least a few crumbs to chew on in the mean time to tide us over till dinner! :huh:


----------



## P1mpMastaMike (Jan 4, 2009)

So, I have been reading up on this light. I don't think I have read a post that says how long it takes for it to charge. Does anyone know? Also, is there a memory with this new battery? As in, can I use it for say 30 minutes then go top it off with no effect to the battery. Thx


----------



## windstrings (Jan 4, 2009)

There is never a memory with Lithium batteries.... they don't mind staying topped off on a charger all the time, nor do they mind staying mostly discharged until you decide to charge them.
Much more capacity for the size too..... makes NiCad and NiMh obsolete.

Thats why they use them in your cell phones.


----------



## P1mpMastaMike (Jan 5, 2009)

windstrings said:


> There is never a memory with Lithium batteries.... they don't mind staying topped off on a charger all the time, nor do they mind staying mostly discharged until you decide to charge them.
> Much more capacity for the size too..... makes NiCad and NiMh obsolete.
> 
> Thats why they use them in your cell phones.



Thanks for the response. 

Sweet, an even better reason to wait for this light! I just hope it does not get pushed back again.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 5, 2009)

Better yet.. I believe it will have Li-po batteries! next generation Lithium!

Quotes from here:



> The advantages of Li-poly over the lithium-ion design include lower cost manufacturing and being more robust to physical damage.





> Since no metal battery cell casing is needed, the battery can be lighter and it can be specifically shaped to fit the device it will power. Because of the denser packaging without intercell spacing between cylindrical cells and the lack of metal casing, the energy density of Li-poly batteries is over 20% higher than that of a classical Li-ion battery and they store more energy than nickel-cadmium (NiCd) and nickel metal hydride (NiMH) batteries of the same volume.





> Recent design improvements have increased maximum discharge currents from two times to 15 or even 30 times the cell capacity (discharge rate in amps, cell capacity in amp-hours). In December 2007 Toshiba announced a new design offering a much faster rate of charge (about 5 minutes to reach 90%). These cells were released onto the market in March 2008 and are expected to have a dramatic effect on the power tool and electric vehicle industries, and a major effect on consumer electronics.


----------



## Superhenrik (Jan 12, 2009)

Soon we are in January/early February


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2009)

Mmmm... what happened to that announcement of confirmed shipping before Chinese New Year? A entire batch of posts (5+) have been erased. How interesting.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 14, 2009)

daveman said:


> Mmmm... what happened to that announcement of confirmed shipping before Chinese New Year? A entire batch of posts (5+) have been erased. How interesting.




I noticed my post was gone to about a pre-order. Hope I didn't ask anything wrong...?


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2009)

Most likely just the moderators trying to organize the threads and posts into their perspective forums. We should see an announcement in the Dealer's section by Matt soon. I doubt Matt would give us the detail of the shipping date if he wasn't sure about it. After 2 years, the L35 is finally here.


----------



## P1mpMastaMike (Jan 14, 2009)

daveman said:


> We should see an announcement in the Dealer's section by Matt soon.



Where might I find the dealer's section?


----------



## Dukester (Jan 14, 2009)

P1mpMastaMike said:


> Where might I find the dealer's section?



Here ya go... http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?f=13


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 14, 2009)

daveman said:


> Mmmm... what happened to that announcement of confirmed shipping before Chinese New Year? A entire batch of posts (5+) have been erased. How interesting.





Patriot36 said:


> I noticed my post was gone to about a pre-order. Hope I didn't ask anything wrong...?



Product pre-order announcements and questions to dealers about them belong at the market place. Not on CPF proper.

Link



daveman said:


> Most likely just the moderators trying to organize the threads and posts into their perspective forums. We should see an announcement in the Dealer's section by Matt soon. ....:



This is correct. Thank you.


----------



## daveman (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyday now...


----------



## P1mpMastaMike (Jan 18, 2009)

So, can we get a little update?

Or even just fill us in with the final details that are needed to be worked out? 

And of course.. Is this *launch date* still looking the same?

We appreciate your hard work and cant wait for your awesome product xD


----------



## Superhenrik (Jan 22, 2009)

P1mpMastaMike said:


> So, can we get a little update?
> 
> Or even just fill us in with the final details that are needed to be worked out?
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMINATOR (Jan 24, 2009)

Any new info on this? We would sure like an update, as we have been waiting for months. :sigh:


----------



## Superhenrik (Jan 28, 2009)

I feel a little bit impatient because I have sold my Amondotech N30 just to buy the L35.......a need some new LIGHT :hairpull:


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 28, 2009)

Superhenrik said:


> I feel a little bit impatient because I have sold my Amondotech N30 just to buy the L35


 

I gave up on them to make this materialize and why several days ago I used the money to purchase the AEX 25w instead.


----------



## Superhenrik (Jan 28, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> I gave up on them to make this materialize and why several days ago I used the money to purchase the AEX 25w instead.



The AEX 25w looks like a realy nice light, but i like the dual function with the HID and the LEDS, but you right Richie, we cant wait forever....


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> I gave up on them to make this materialize and why several days ago I used the money to purchase the AEX 25w instead.




I gave up on this one also and spent the money that I stashed for this August of last year. I had some electronics that where in need of modernization so it went to a good cause. I'll probably have to live without the L35 when it finally does make it to market, at least for the foreseeable future. Also, the N30 is still doing a great job.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 28, 2009)

[B said:


> Superhenrik[/B];2809498]The AEX 25w looks like a realy nice light, but i like the dual function with the HID and the LEDS, but you right Richie, we cant wait forever....


 



[B said:


> Patriot36[/B];2809512]I gave up on this one also and spent the money that I stashed for this August of last year. I had some electronics that where in need of modernization so it went to a good cause. I'll probably have to live without the L35 when it finally does make it to market, at least for the foreseeable future. Also, the N30 is still doing a great job.


 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lips (Jan 28, 2009)

.


China shuts down so much this time of year things can get delayed so easily without warning... Their selling the green standard version in Lith Ion in Asia already so just around the corner for us I imagine...



I believe this model is made by the same factory and I have a friend that traded me one. It's Lith Ion too but haven't recieved it yet... 









.
.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lips said:


> .
> 
> 
> China shuts down so much this time of year things can get delayed so easily without warning... Their selling the green standard version in Lith Ion in Asia already so just around the corner for us I imagine...
> ...


 

Hi Lips,

You're correct. Unfortunately the Chinese New Year is a 10 day affair. It's even difficult to get emailed questions answered by them during this time of year. Anyway, great looking purchase you made. I can't wait to see it in action and hopefully a review from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice light Lips. It's very stylish and solid in appearance.


----------



## BVH (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the "Mystery Light" in the Shootout 4 thread.

I'm still patiently waiting for the L35 and will definitely pick one up.


----------



## MattK (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll start a new thread on CPFMP soon - apparently the Mods don't want further updates on CPF proper.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 29, 2009)

MattK said:


> I'll start a new thread on CPFMP soon - apparently the Mods don't want further updates on CPF proper.



Looking forward to the new update/availability thread.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## vcw (Jan 29, 2009)

Please link us to that post!


----------



## DOMINATOR (Jan 30, 2009)

This light is like Bigfoot, we have pictures, but no hard facts on its existance! I'm giving up and buying an AEX, I can't wait forever for something that probably doesn't exist. Sorry Matt, I need a new light and have been waiting a year now. They built the Great wall faster than this thing:nana:


----------



## MattK (Jan 30, 2009)

You're gonna be kicking yourself in ~2 weeks. 

I did bring a final production unit to the CPF GTG at SHOT and we we're actually supposed to be getting them ~ today but there was a shipping SNAFU in China and now we're waiting on the factory to get back from CNY and fix the paperwork. The first load is coming via air so then it's just a matter of days.

Feel free to buy the L35 and an AEX - both from us of course.


----------



## BVH (Jan 30, 2009)

Matt, haven't seen the CPFMP thread. Can I buy unit number 1?


----------



## Superhenrik (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Dukester (Feb 5, 2009)

When is the Chinese New Year anyway?


----------



## MattK (Feb 6, 2009)

Last week but most of the factories close for ~2 weeks typically. This year, because many factories are some are taking 3 and some even 4 weeks to reduce costs - not ours fortunately.


----------



## Superhenrik (Feb 14, 2009)

MattK said:


> I'll start a new thread on CPFMP soon - apparently the Mods don't want further updates on CPF proper.



Hello Matt =)

How is the work progressing?


----------



## UnDutchable (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Matt,

I've been reading this thread from a-z in one time and I'm also curious...When offering this light, please let us know the int. shipping costs. Thanks!

Best regards, Ronald


----------



## MattK (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll post a thread in the MP as soon as I get a chance to 'rebuild' parts of this thread there.

The first batch is built. We ran into unexpected transport complications. As soon as I have a final resolution (early next week) we can proceed.


----------



## MattK (Feb 14, 2009)

Ronald international shipping is calculated by the website so when we have the item available you'll be able to figure out shipping rates on the website.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 14, 2009)

OK... BVM wants number one.. I'll take number two!


----------



## BVH (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmmmm......who's BVM?


----------



## windstrings (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL!... sorry!......... you can just call me windy between the ears. 

Just don't let me call you BM and we're ok!

Been in the medical field too long.


----------



## Superhenrik (Feb 19, 2009)

Need something to lower my desire, maybe a picture or two :naughty:


----------



## StriderSMF (Feb 19, 2009)

Superhenrik said:


> Need something to lower my desire, maybe a picture or two :naughty:


 just look back a few pages. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193703&page=5


----------



## AA6TZ (Feb 20, 2009)

MattK said:


> These are prototpe pics so the labels etc aren't exactly as finalized.


*Matt*,

_Outstanding_ *images*!!! Certainly sufficient to whet _this_ flashaholic's appetite!

Can't wait to see (okay _have_) one in person. :thumbsup: 

Cheers! 

-Clive


----------



## MattK (Feb 20, 2009)

L35's are in the US and in customs - I promise to start the markeplace thread this weekend.


----------



## Dukester (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 20, 2009)

MattK said:


> L35's are in the US and in customs - I promise to start the markeplace thread this weekend.


 
NICE! I'll be driving down to NJ this weekend, shall I just stop by to pick up my new light?


----------



## MattK (Feb 20, 2009)

We're closed on the weekends - and I'm figuring they'll show on Tuesday.


----------



## Unforgiven (Feb 20, 2009)

As stated over and over again. Dealer announcements and questions to dealers regarding sales, product information, pre sales etc, belong at the MarketPlace. Since we can't seem to avoid such topics in this thread, it is now closed.


----------

